

Lisp Startup Name - CaiGengYang

I am creating a Lisp website (a hack!) for people who want to post their technological imaginations on it where they can describe their ideas and also illustrate them with simple diagrams and show it to friends and families. I came upon this idea when I realised that many people might have the secret desire to invent, create something that would improve human lives but have never dared to pursue their dreams due to fear of failure and ridicule.<p>I need a really cool web 2.0 startup name , can&#x27;t seem to think of one at the moment. The best I can think of is Lispy --- it&#x27;s not taken and sounds nice ...
======
partisan
Is Lisp core to the functioning of the product or is it going to be
transparent to your end users? If the site could be written in another
language with zero impact to the users, then I don't know that picking a
Lisp(y) name is going to be a good way to attract people to your site.

In the interest of answering your question, I found the following:

\---

Reification

Reification is a generic term that roughly means "Make an abstract concept"
concrete. Specific to programming, when something is reified, it roughly means
you can treat it as data (or "First-class object"). An example of this in lisp
is functions the lambda expression gives you the ability to create a concrete,
first-class object that represents the abstract concept of a function call.
Another example is a CLOS class, which is itself a CLOS object, that
represents the abstract concept of a class.

\---

Reification is the idea of taking an abstract idea and making it concrete.
Take a look on namemesh for reify and reification to see what pops out at you.

Hope that helps.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Agreed. If anyone can tell what kind of backend stack you're using from the
basic GUI/user-experience, that's a problem. If they go digging, sure, but it
shouldn't be obvious.

------
smeyer
User brudgers here on hacker news sometimes comments in these sorts of
threads, and their advice may be applicable. The crux of their point seems to
be to be careful, because picking names seems like fun but it's not the sort
of real work that will make your startup a success, so don't let it suck up
time and don't worry about it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755701)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9663605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9663605)

------
veddox
Can't think of a name of the top of my head, but if I were you I'd think again
about Lispy: first, it's the name of a Lisp interpreter that Peter Norvig
wrote in Python
([http://www.norvig.com/lispy.html](http://www.norvig.com/lispy.html)).
Second, if your users type "www.lipsy.com" by accident, they end up on a site
selling women's clothing.

BTW, settle down for a long wait for your name ;-) Choosing a name tends to
take quite a bit of time. Although I'm too young to have started a proper
startup, I participated in the German Highschool Startup Challenge some time
back with some friends. It took us two-three weeks of intense debate to find a
name we could live with, and it was far from _perfect_.

------
woah
Lith

